# Wie gefällt Euch "AION"



## ignatz87 (30. September 2009)

Guten Morgen :-) ,

ich wollte Euch mal Fragen wie die die "AION" Spielen es finden, da ich auch sehr Große lust auf was neues habe aber keine lust habe nach 2 Wochen festzustellen das es mir doch nicht gefällt und zu WoW zurückkehre.
Hatte AoC,WAR,HDRO alles gekauft und dann wie schon gessagt nach 2 Wochen wieder wow gespielt... .

Deswegen mach ich jetzt mal ne Umfrage da ich denke das viele WoW Spieler zu AION gegangen sind und diese mir ja am besten sagen könnten ob Sie zufrieden sind.

Ich danke Euch schonmal das Ihr teilnehmet :-).


(in der sufu hab ich nichts dergleichen gefunden!)


----------



## mortishelos (30. September 2009)

Es gibt schon so viele Threads die genau nach den gleichen Sachen fragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Einen hab ich sogar aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ignatz87 (30. September 2009)

dann bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen, habe nichts gefunden -_- .


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

Absolut geniales Spiel und endlich wieder eins, das das Daoc Level Feeling in mir wach ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komplex, Anspruchsvoll und ausgereift sind wohl die Worte, die sehr gut passsen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortishelos (30. September 2009)

@Stancer 

Lob es mal nicht zu hoch das Endgame kommt erst noch und wie das aussieht weiß noch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

Schon klar, aber die Frage bezieht sich doch eh auf "bisher" und bisher gefällt es mir hervorragend !


----------



## Tuminix (30. September 2009)

Also, ich muss sagen, *"bisher"* gefällt mir *das Spiel* ganz gut.
*
Mir gefällt:*

Wirklich sehr gut gelungen ist die Charaktererstellung, das kann man nicht leugnen. Auch die Grafik kann sich sehen lassen. Das Gameplay ist scheinbar einfach wie in manch anderen Mmos, wobei es im weiteren Spielverlauf bestimmt schwieriger wird, da die Bewegungsrichtung auch Einfluss auf Verteidigung oder Angriff, Ausweichen usw. hat, dazu der Blick auf die verbleibenden Flugsekunden... 

*
Was mir nicht gefällt:*

Die Mobs, der Trash für die Quests, tolle niedliche Hamster oder andere Viecher, sie haben mir zu sehr den Look von MarioBrothers oder Fiesta-Online, man stellt sich vor, man erschafft einen knallharten Char, der wirklich gefährlich aussieht um anschließend süße Küken und Hamster das Schrecken zu lehren.. 

Man darf, wenn man alle einzelne Klassen antesten, bzw. anspielen möchte, erstmal 10 lange lvl im "Hamsterkäfig" toben, bis man sich auf eine "Klasse" spezialisieren kann.. 

Auch ein großes Minus geht an die Community im Spiel, der Chat ist einfach nur grausam, angefangen über die Namensgebung einiger Spieler, bis zu sämtlichen Diskussionen über das Spiel WoW, es macht den Anschein, dass mind. 85% der AionSpieler aus der World of Warcraft kommen und dort erstmal ihren Frust über ihr eigentlich liebstes Spiel loswerden müssen...  

*
Fazit:*

So gesehen bekommt das Spiel selbst ein "gut" von mir, dank der Spieler (Community) ist Aion (derzeit) jedoch keine Alternative zu Herr der Ringe Online oder Age of Conan. Wer sich allerdings noch immer in der World of Warcraft rumschlägt, könnte sich in Aion fast direkt wie "zu Hause" fühlen.


----------



## ignatz87 (30. September 2009)

Danke @Tuminix dies bringt mich schon nen stück weiter bei meiner endscheitung :-)


----------



## igk (30. September 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> @Stancer
> 
> Lob es mal nicht zu hoch das Endgame kommt erst noch und wie das aussieht weiß noch keiner
> 
> ...



Davor hab ich schon Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

Naja an Endgame ist vor 3-4 Monaten eh nicht zu denken, so lang werden die Normalspieler nämlich brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorre (30. September 2009)

Also ich find das Spiel bist jetzt herausragend!

Es wird definitiv nicht der WoW-Killer ABER es ist ein eigenes Spiel welches man super spielen kann und in dem man jede menge Zeit investieren kann um Tolle sachen zu erleben. Aion ist ein Spiel das man lieben kann oder auch "nicht mögen" kann so wie jedes andere. Wem es gefällt der bleibt dabei und das Spiel hat Potenzial und kann einem Sicher einige Jahre mit Spielspaß füllen. ICh werd mal bei Aion bleiben und mich bis nach oben durchschlagen.  Warhammer war am Anfang auch ein Knaller nur dann haben sachen wie Grafik, Latenz etc das Spiel vernichtet. Das gibts bei Aion nicht. Aion hat eine hervorragende Grafik, keine super schlimmen Latenz probleme. Es passt alles außer die Warteschlangen für die Server. Doch die werden sicherlich bald gelöst da das ein P2P- Spiel ist und NCSoft sicherlich in Serverhardware investieren wird damit das Spiel erfolgreich wird. 
Aion ist so ein Spiel in dem ich wirklich viel Zeit verbringen will mit Leveln, Herumfliegen, PVP, PVE, Handeln, Chatten oder einfach nur chillig Blödsinn machen.

Ich stell es mir ein wenig so vor das man dann im Endgame mit seiner Legion ein wenig herumfliegt und feindliche Legionen jagt und sich ein wenig auf hohen Bergen ausruht und hinsetzt und das man Angriffe auf Feindliche Festungen macht und Raided und ein einfach die Zeit genießt seinen Charakter zu spielen und die Aion Welt bewundert!
Also mich wird Aion sicherlich für mehrere Monate, vllt auch Jahre fesseln und behalten.

Mein Fazit!


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

Geht das WoW Killer gerede nun wieder los ? NCSoft wollte das nie werden, die haben selber gesagt ihr Ziel sei "Platz 2". Die einzigen, die dauernd mit WoW Killer ankamen waren WoW Kiddys oder verblendete Fanboys !


----------



## Rorre (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Geht das WoW Killer gerede nun wieder los ? NCSoft wollte das nie werden, die haben selber gesagt ihr Ziel sei "Platz 2". Die einzigen, die dauernd mit WoW Killer ankamen waren WoW Kiddys oder verblendete Fanboys !



Hej Stancer, 

Tut mir leid vllt wurde ich missverstanden. Ich hab damit nicht sagen wollen das Aion der WoW-Killer sein soll oder nie werden würde weil WoW besser ist. Ich wollt damit eigentlich nur in den Vordergrund stellen das AION ein eigenes Spiel ist und es wird erfolgreich und sicher viele Spieler beeindrucken und für einen längeren Zeitraum fesseln.

Ich freu mich einfach aufs Spielen in Aion weil mir einfach alles gefällt. Und nach dem Fix mit der Serverwarteschlange hat es fast garkeine Mankos mehr. Da kenn ich von anderen Spielen einige Fehler die noch immer nicht behoben wurden.

ICH LIEBE AION


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. September 2009)

Ich muss sagen abgesehen von den Warteschlangen ist Aion zweifelsfrei gelungen.

Zumindest das was ich die ersten 30 level sehen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceset (30. September 2009)

Hihi, stellt Euch mal vor, AION wäre tatsächlich der WOW-Killer.
Dann hätten wir hier bald 4 Millionen Kids die in den Foren rumflamen, warum sie nach 3 Wochen IMMER NOCH keine Epixx haben und warum in aller Welt es sein kann, dass irgendeine andere Klasse ihre Klasse im PVP besiegen kann.

Nönö, WOW soll ruhig weiter alle Easy-Goer beschäftigen.


----------



## AemJaY (30. September 2009)

gabs schon diese Threads.
aber trozdem Spiel gefällt!


----------



## _Gringo_ (30. September 2009)

Tuminix schrieb:


> Die Mobs, der Trash für die Quests, tolle niedliche Hamster oder andere Viecher, sie haben mir zu sehr den Look von MarioBrothers oder Fiesta-Online, man stellt sich vor, man erschafft einen knallharten Char, der wirklich gefährlich aussieht um anschließend süße Küken und Hamster das Schrecken zu lehren..



Mumus, die heißen tatsächlich Mumus!

Also, ich muss sagen Aion ist bisher ziemlich klasse mein Assassine ist jetzt level 18 und der macht richtig Spaß zu spielen und ist eine Klasse die wirklich was von einem abverlangt, nicht wie ein Schurke in einem gewissen anderem Spiel. Jeder Mob ist eine neue Herausforderung man hat viele Skills die alle verbraten werden wollen. Den Assa kann man mit einer Nähmaschine vergleichen die den Gegner mit vielen Stichen maltretiert bis er tot umfällt XD (oder man hat Cirtluck und burstet den Mob oder Spieler einfach um).

Die Grafik ist sehr schön, nur manchmal sehen die Bodentexturen etwas matschig aus, dafür sind die Mobs um so schicker. Über das Design lässt sich streiten, ist halt eine andere Welt wie z.B. AoC, das Spiel kommt merklich aus der koreanischen Fabelwelt. Man Kämpft gegen Ninjakatzen (die Maus oder so) gegen Riesenhamster (Mumus) aber auch gegen Terrorgrizzlys und Riesenspinnen. Die Animationen sind allesamt liebevoll und sehr detailreich gestaltet, die Kämpfe sind Stylisch und jeder Kampf fasziniert mich aufs neue.

Vom Umfang habe ich jetzt nicht sooo viel mitbekommen bin ja erst lvl 18 aber ich habe schon Berufe bisschen geskilled, das AH ausgiebig getestet, meine Waren im Private Store angepriesen, usw, es ist einfach sehr viel zu tun in diesem Spiel, ähnlich wie in WoW.

Die Community, tja was soll man sagen. Wenn ich im Chat lese wo man Mob XY findet oder wo die Axt ist die man aus dem Baum ziehen muss rollen sich mir die zehennägel zusammen. DAS STEHT ALLES IM VERDAMMTEN QUESTTEXT. Channel 1 wird konsequent nur mit Müll zugespammed, was daran liegt das der Channel eben ein riesiges Gebiet umfasst und entsprechend viele Leute drin sind. Es gibt aber auch viele nette Members mit denen man die schon am Anfang sehr zahlreichen Gruppenquests machen kann oder einen Rezzen wenn man mal stirbt.

Das ist so mein Ersteindruck von dem Spiel, wie gesagt bin erst LvL 18 und habe auch in den Betas nicht weiter gespielt als 20 da ich alle Klassen (die sich im übrigen sehr abwechslungsreich spielen) angetestet hab.

Also Daumen hoch, ich prophezeihe dem Spiel eine langlebige und gut ausgelastete Zukunft.


----------



## Lopuslavite (30. September 2009)

Also mir persönlich gefällt aion sehr gut und ich spiele es sehr gern!! und trotzdem spiele ich auch noch wow:-))


Ja das spiel ist sehr gelungen auch wenn ich so bei mancher namensgebung von npc´s oder gegner schmunzeln muss:-))wie oben erwähnt sag ich nur MUMUS*lol*

die grafik is einfach genial und die ganze welt,also das erscheinungsbild is schon hammer gestaltet


Was ich allerdings traurig finde ist die tatsache das manche schon in den lvln  zwischen 30 und 40 sind und die vieleicht nedmal zu den preorderspielern gehören.
ich spiele schon sehr viel aion und bin jetzt lvl23 
aber ich will auch die spielewelt genießen und ned durchrauschen wie ne rakete.
ich denke einfach das sind dann diejenigen die dann rumjammern wenn wohl endlich ein addon oder update usw kommt.

auch das man in manchen lvln erst mal da steht und ned wirklich weis wo man questen soll (so bereich 19 bis 21 zb)! tausend mal das bc gebiet raiden zum lvln is einfach ned so toll,nur weil die 
anderen lvl gebiete noch zu hoch teilweise sind

aber wie gesagt am sonnsten sehr gelungen und genial!und es macht mir sehr viel spass


----------



## Rorre (30. September 2009)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Die Community, tja was soll man sagen. Wenn ich im Chat lese wo man Mob XY findet oder wo die Axt ist die man aus dem Baum ziehen muss rollen sich mir die zehennägel zusammen. DAS STEHT ALLES IM VERDAMMTEN QUESTTEXT.



Zu den Fragen wo ein Mob wäre. ICh glaub vielen ist nicht aufgefallen das Aion eine MOB-Suchfunktion hat. Einfach den Questlog aufmachen, das Quest aussuchen, und das was man braucht ist meist blau markiert und unterstrichen. Dann Drauf klicken und es kommt ein kleines Fenster. Und dann meistens gibt es unten einen Button der "Suchen" heißt. Dann erscheint die Karte und es wird der Ort markiert wo der Mob sein sollte. Funktioniert nicht immer aber mir hat es einiges erspart! Zb Orte zu dennen man gehen muss werden immer gefunden!


----------



## Nuffing (30. September 2009)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Die Community, tja was soll man sagen. Wenn ich im Chat lese wo man Mob XY findet oder wo die Axt ist die man aus dem Baum ziehen muss rollen sich mir die zehennägel zusammen. DAS STEHT ALLES IM VERDAMMTEN QUESTTEXT.



Hmm, find ich persöhnlich nicht so schlimm, fragt einer halt mal, und nun? Davon geht die welt nicht unter, besser als Ne Wow community die zu jeden patch, zu jeden serverdown, zu jeden laag, zu jeden neustart, und zu allgemein jeder änderung am spiel nen fass frisch geweintes wasser aufmacht =)


----------



## _Gringo_ (30. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Hmm, find ich persöhnlich nicht so schlimm, fragt einer halt mal, und nun? Davon geht die welt nicht unter, besser als Ne Wow community die zu jeden patch, zu jeden serverdown, zu jeden laag, zu jeden neustart, und zu allgemein jeder änderung am spiel nen fass frisch geweintes wasser aufmacht =)



Einer?
wenn mal wer fragt ist es nicht schlimm, wenn wer erwartet alles vorgekaut zu bekommen weil er zu faul ist ins Q-Log zu gucken wo wirklich jeder Depp erkennen kann wo er hin muss finde ich das schon schlimm, denn dann gehen die Leute die wirklich Hilfe suchen unter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann kann man gleich sein Login und passwort posten und hoffen das jemand die Q für einen erledigt.
Leider mag ich den Channel 1 auch nicht austellen da dort oft nach Gruppen gesucht wird obwohl es dafür ja Channel 3 gibt.


----------



## Drydema (30. September 2009)

ich denke das mit den channels wird sich bald regeln 
in guildwars war es auch so das im  handelschan allgemein und grp suche chan wild durcheinandergespammt wurde
darauf hat areanet oder ncsoft eingeführt das das nicht einhalten der chatregeln zu strafen ala 24h time ban führt
obs heut so ist weis ich nimmer hab gw seit 2 jahren nimmer gezockt


----------



## iveo (30. September 2009)

einfach super find ichs - endlich wiedermal ein richtig gelungenes mmo

ich war begeisterter, jedoch nach und nach gesättigter wow spieler und verschwende seit ein paar tagen keine gedanken mehr daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. September 2009)

mir gefällt aion auch sehr gut zwar dauert das lvl bissen lange^^ mein char ist erst mal lvl 11^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (30. September 2009)

ignatz87 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-) ,
> 
> ich wollte Euch mal Fragen wie die die "AION" Spielen es finden, da ich auch sehr Große lust auf was neues habe aber keine lust habe nach 2 Wochen festzustellen das es mir doch nicht gefällt und zu WoW zurückkehre.
> Hatte AoC,WAR,HDRO alles gekauft und dann wie schon gessagt nach 2 Wochen wieder wow gespielt... .




wenn dir WoW gefällt dann spiel es doch? Aion ist kein WoW2 und wird es auch nie sein, wenn du etwas "ähnliches" wie WoW suchst dann bist du bei Aion falsch, es ist ein komplett anderes Spielgefühl und hat sehr wenig mit WoW gemeinsam.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> wenn dir WoW gefällt dann spiel es doch? Aion ist kein WoW2 und wird es auch nie sein, wenn du etwas "ähnliches" wie WoW suchst dann bist du bei Aion falsch, es ist ein komplett anderes Spielgefühl und hat sehr wenig mit WoW gemeinsam.




/sign


----------



## RomanGV1 (30. September 2009)

Man merkt es jetzt schon langsam wie die wow verwöhnten das game leaven^^
Selbst bei uns in der gilde^^
Es ist zu schwer die chars bla bla^^

Ich finds lusstig...

zuerst kommen se alle an und sagen : Wow ist zu leicht.. AION das ist es...
Jetzt kommen se mit das leveln dauert zu lang...

Da frag ich mich echt ob in deren köpfchen noch alles ok ist.

Also die meissten bei uns und das sind so 86% sagen das game ist super nie wieder wow^^


Gott sei dank habe ich selber nur so knapp ein Jahr wow gezockt.. da ist mal wohl noch nicht so verstrahlt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und solange da keine cheats (Ich nenne so die Addons) da sind.... haben se eh die kimme am dampfen^^


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Man merkt es jetzt schon langsam wie die wow verwöhnten das game leaven^^
> Selbst bei uns in der gilde^^
> Es ist zu schwer die chars bla bla^^
> 
> ...



Absolut sign und finde es auch gut das diese Leute wieder in ihr geliebtes WoW verschwinden. Genau solche Leute haben nämlich mit ihrem ewigen Geheule u.a. für den Niedergang von WoW gesorgt. (meine pers. Meinung)

Dadurch das Aion derart "Hart" zu leveln ist hetzen die Leute deutlich weniger. Ich spiele schön entspannt und genieße das Leveln.


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2009)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Mumus, die heißen tatsächlich Mumus!


Eigentlich heißen sie ja Skurvs und sind von Stamm der MuMu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorre (30. September 2009)

lol also wenn jetzt wirklich einige sagen das Aion schwer ist bzw das Leveln lange dauert dann sollten Sie auf einem Privaten WoW Server spielen wo man Instant Level 255 ist. Ich find es geil das man lange braucht. Da hat man genug spielspaß und nicht jeder zonk ist auf 50 innerhalb von ner Woche. MAn wird immer jemandem im Low LEvel bereich haben zum Spielen und Aion ist einfach nur geil. Ich bleib bei dem Spiel solange es geht und freu mich schon aufs Endgame wo man zusammen Kriege führtm, herumfliegt, zeit verbringt und Raided.


----------



## Zeakros (30. September 2009)

Was mir bisher gefällt:

Schöne Optik
motivierendes crafting
Kettenprinzip
leicht zugängliche Spielmechanik und ingame Hilfestellungen


Was mir bisher nicht gefällt:

banale und naive Hintergrundgeschichte sowie tw. lächerliche Klischees (PanDÄMONium, ASMODier...jaja^^)
repetitive Quests, läuft fast alles aufs Mobkillen hinaus
wie schon bei AOC kein wirkliches Open World Gefühl.


----------



## ink0gnito (30. September 2009)

Ich habe "Sehr gut" genommen.
Hab damals die Koreanische "beta" gespielt bis lv 22, und bin nun bin meiner Asmo. Gladi. lv 15, verdammt top das spiel <3
Zumindest erstmal habe ich WoW den rücken grösstenteils gekehrt.


----------



## Eox (30. September 2009)

Ich fand Aion am Anfang gut. Aber als ich dann was gespielt hab bei einem Freund (wollte es mir kaufen da ich die Beta gut fand) hab ich gesehen wie sich manche benannt haben. Dazu gab es auch noch SEHR häsliche Chars die wirklich doof aussehen wie z.B. ganz klein und einem großen Kopf haben und einfach garnichts paste. Also von dem Spielgefühl find cih das einfach nur schei.. wenn da welche TOTAL doof aussehende Chars haben. Also nicht das sie mir nicht gefallen würden sondern da sie einfach so garnicht in Aion rein passen.


----------



## Heldentod1 (30. September 2009)

Aion ist ein sehr gutes game.


Und wer sich über den chat beschwert sollte in einfach ingnorieren so schwer ist das ja nun auch nicht.

Das viele Aion spieler wow gezoggt haben sollte klar sein wow ist nunmal das mit abstand meistgespielte morpg und wenn sich dann einige minderheiten aus herrr der ringe (Loool) aufregen da sag ich nur omg


----------



## Geige (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dadurch das Aion derart "Hart" zu leveln ist hetzen die Leute deutlich weniger. Ich spiele schön entspannt und genieße das Leveln.



Die frage ist jetzt, wie viele Leute es schafen von "ich-bekomme-alles-ohne-das-ich-irgendetwas-kann-WoW" auf
"Das-Leveln-ist-zäh-die-Klassen-sind-Kompliziert-Aion" umzusteigen, ohne nach denn ersten Questlöchern
entnervt zu WoW zu flüchten! (Ok etwas übertrieben, aber der Grundgedanke sollte klar sein!)

Ich hoffe es sind nicht allzu viele, auf einige verzichte ich dankend, andere dagegen
wollen einfach auch schon während der Level Phase mehr "erleben"!

Mir gefällt Aion gut, die Questlöcher sind schade, aber zu verschmerzen, da es mir auf 50
(Ich hoffe das werde ich noch in diesem Jahrhundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ziemlich egal ist!


----------



## Norjena (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Komplex, Anspruchsvoll und ausgereift sind wohl die Worte, die sehr gut passsen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komplex? 
Also mir ist außer dem Handwerk noch nichts komplexes aufgefallen, die Item/Sockel/Stat Auswahl zb. ist sogar fast zu leicht, aber was solls.

Alles in allem, ein Top Spiel das viel Spaß macht, sofern man auf die Server kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und es sorgt für richtiges altes Lineage 2 Feeling, die ersten Momente im Unterwasserdungeon (Tempel von Eracus erinnert mich daran), oder die ersten Schritte in den Tower of Insolence..und nach stundenlangem Fußmarsch und Mobs kloppen endlich die oberste Ebene erreicht....


----------



## zefexx (30. September 2009)

ich find aion sehr geil die gründe wurden hier ja größtenteils schon genannt^^

aion umfang...der abyss is riesig und bockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für alle die sagen aion sei schlechter als wow wegen kleinen questlöchern warteschangen etc. sag ich euch WoW is schon bissl älter als Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die hatten schon viieel zeit solche sachen zu beheben 

also ma schauen wies kommt 

mfg zefexx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (30. September 2009)

Eox schrieb:


> Ich fand Aion am Anfang gut. Aber als ich dann was gespielt hab bei einem Freund (wollte es mir kaufen da ich die Beta gut fand) hab ich gesehen wie sich manche benannt haben. Dazu gab es auch noch SEHR häsliche Chars die wirklich doof aussehen wie z.B. ganz klein und einem großen Kopf haben und einfach garnichts paste. Also von dem Spielgefühl find cih das einfach nur schei.. wenn da welche TOTAL doof aussehende Chars haben. Also nicht das sie mir nicht gefallen würden sondern da sie einfach so garnicht in Aion rein passen.



Läufst du denen den ganzen Tag hinterher? Und jmd der sich bemüht seinen char auf 50 zu bringen, will sicherlich einen char der ihm selbst auch gut gefällt


----------



## think000 (30. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Man merkt es jetzt schon langsam wie die wow verwöhnten das game leaven^^
> Selbst bei uns in der gilde^^
> Es ist zu schwer die chars bla bla^^
> 
> ...




auja, dann verschienden hoffentlich auch die warteschlangen ^^

aion, finde ich, wird aber ab dem 10ten lvl also stoffie wirklich ned leichter .. zwar auch ned schwer aba man muss schon achtgeben was man macht ... also anspruchsvoll ... ned einfach pull un loot .. sondern pull ... denken un richtig handln .. dann erst loot ^^

Ich habe in letzter zeit sogut wie jedes neue mmo angetestet un vl sogar etwas länger gespielt bis endgame usw. un ich muss schon sagen, dass dieses spiel das einzige ist, was mich voll überzeugt, dass ich es lange spielen werde

grafik gefällt mir sehr gut genauso das gameplay selbst.
die kampfanimationen bzw die der zauber sin auch sehr gut gelungen


----------



## Moronic (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Absolut geniales Spiel und endlich wieder eins, das das Daoc Level Feeling in mir wach ruft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spielst du das selbe Aion wie der Rest oder hab ich was verpasst?

Komplex - Sicherlich Ansichtssache da evtl IQ-Abhängig. Ich kann in Aion leider keine Komplexität erkennen. Aber vllt magst mir ja ein paar komplexe Beispiele nennen.
Anspruchsvoll - Siehe Komplex
Ausgereift - Mehr oder weniger, allerdings besser als die Meisten, wobei man auch sagen muss dass das Game in Asien schon ne weile läuft. Buggy Quests und ein paar Macken hat es allerdings auch.

Ich denke mal aus Stancer spricht eher die Begeisterung des Neuen.


----------



## ignatz87 (30. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> wenn dir WoW gefällt dann spiel es doch? Aion ist kein WoW2 und wird es auch nie sein, wenn du etwas "ähnliches" wie WoW suchst dann bist du bei Aion falsch, es ist ein komplett anderes Spielgefühl und hat sehr wenig mit WoW gemeinsam.



Nein! Ich suche kein WoW 2 in keinsterweise, ich suche ja was anderes! aber es muss eben auch gut sein nichst so wie AoC oder War... HDRO macht nen paar Monate schon spass aber dann... aber glaube meine entscheidung steht eh schon fest dank euch :-).

lg

/Vote 4 Close


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

ignatz87 schrieb:


> Nein! Ich suche kein WoW 2 in keinsterweise, ich suche ja was anderes! aber es muss eben auch gut sein nichst so wie AoC oder War... HDRO macht nen paar Monate schon spass aber dann... aber glaube meine entscheidung steht eh schon fest dank euch :-).
> 
> lg
> 
> /Vote 4 Close



An deiner Aussage merkt man leider, das du nicht weit genug über den Tellerrand schaust. Sorry dir das sagen zu müssen aber vermutlich nimmst du es selber gar nicht wahr. Du sagst zwar du suchst kein WoW2 aber letzten Endes schaust du doch, wenn auch unterbewusst, bei einem Spiel zunächst auf WoW Ähnlichkeiten.

AoC und WAR sind beides gute Spiele auf ihre Art, wenn man sich für die Spielsysteme öffnet. AoC hatte vielleicht einen schlechten Start aber mittlerweile ist es wirklich sehr sehr gut. WAR kommt langsam aus dem Loch heraus. 

Viele Spieler sind mittlerweile quasi "WoW-verwöhnt", das sie in anderen Spielsystemen gar nichts gute mehr erkennen, sondern einfach nur noch "Anders=Schlecht" sehen. Sie sehen WoW als Standard an und alles hat so wie WoW zu sein und glauben, das wenn ein Spiel dies nicht hat es auch keinen Spass machen kann. Viele merken dies noch nicht einmal direkt, sondern tun dies nur unbewusst.


----------



## Tiegars (30. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> An deiner Aussage merkt man leider, das du nicht weit genug über den Tellerrand schaust. Sorry dir das sagen zu müssen aber vermutlich nimmst du es selber gar nicht wahr. Du sagst zwar du suchst kein WoW2 aber letzten Endes schaust du doch, wenn auch unterbewusst, bei einem Spiel zunächst auf WoW Ähnlichkeiten.
> 
> AoC und WAR sind beides gute Spiele auf ihre Art, wenn man sich für die Spielsysteme öffnet. AoC hatte vielleicht einen schlechten Start aber mittlerweile ist es wirklich sehr sehr gut. WAR kommt langsam aus dem Loch heraus.
> 
> Viele Spieler sind mittlerweile quasi "WoW-verwöhnt", das sie in anderen Spielsystemen gar nichts gute mehr erkennen, sondern einfach nur noch "Anders=Schlecht" sehen. Sie sehen WoW als Standard an und alles hat so wie WoW zu sein und glauben, das wenn ein Spiel dies nicht hat es auch keinen Spass machen kann. Viele merken dies noch nicht einmal direkt, sondern tun dies nur unbewusst.



Naja das Problem ist das WOW sehr sehr lange schon auf dem Markt ist und viele Dinge integriert sind die bei den meisten MMO's gar nicht vorhandne sind. Sie werden aber an dem gemessen. Heutzutage verlangt man eben ein Spiel das auf dem Markt kommt das es alles beinhaltet im vergleich zu WOW. Hat es das nicht ist es zum Tode verurteilt. Und das sieht man es an allen Vorgänger wie AOC oder WAR. SIe werdne zum Nischenprodukt.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Norjena (30. September 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja das Problem ist das WOW sehr sehr lange schon auf dem Markt ist und viele Dinge integriert sind die bei den meisten MMO's gar nicht vorhandne sind. Sie werden aber an dem gemessen. Heutzutage verlangt man eben ein Spiel das auf dem Markt kommt das es alles beinhaltet im vergleich zu WOW. Hat es das nicht ist es zum Tode verurteilt. Und das sieht man es an allen Vorgänger wie AOC oder WAR. SIe werdne zum Nischenprodukt.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



WoW ist neu (relativ, nur im Vergleich zu WAR oder AoC zb ist es neu), und WoW hat zu 98% die Features aus anderen Spielen geklaut.


----------



## Ayumi94 (30. September 2009)

Mir gefällt es sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolles Gameplay

Schöne Grafik

Gut Ausgearbeitete Klassen

Kein Pull&Loot-Spiel

Stark auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt...




Einzig find ich dass man den Jäger noch anpassen sollte und es ändern sollte, dass sich das Game jedes mal direkt beendet, wenn man einen DC oder so hat..


----------



## Tiegars (30. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> WoW ist neu (relativ, nur im Vergleich zu WAR oder AoC zb ist es neu), und WoW hat zu 98% die Features aus anderen Spielen geklaut.


Irrelevant ob sie es geklaut haben oder nicht. Sie sind Marktführer und alle die es bisher versucht haben, haben versagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird bei AION genau so sein. Schon der Start geht in die Hose mit den Warteschlangen. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Healor (30. September 2009)

Bin auch recht positiv überrascht.

Entweder findet man es gut oder nicht. Eins steht fest, Aion ist kein WoW 2. Das Rad wurde mit Aion zwar nicht neu erfunden aber der Sammel und Levelwahn hat mich wieder gepackt. Sammelberufe, Craften, Leveln. Macht schon Spaß bis jetzt.

Hoffe nur Funcom lässt sich mit Rise of the Godslayer noch viel Zeit damit ich noch längere Zeit Aion spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (30. September 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Irrelevant ob sie es geklaut haben oder nicht. Sie sind Marktführer und alle die es bisher versucht haben, haben versagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, der MMO Marktführer ist NC Soft, nicht Blizzard, und WoW wird immer schlechter, und was das neue MMO wird, will ich garnicht wissen, ich denke Star Craft 2 wird vorerst das letzte Blizzard Spiel das ich kaufe, ich hoffe ich bin nicht enttäuscht den Star Craft 1 fand ich sehr genial.

Und bei Aion geht nix in die Hose, schau mal hier.

http://de.aion-serveurs.info/ 

Wenn die Leute zu blöd sind leerere Server zu nutzen, kann NC Soft nix dazu, das Problem hat auch Blizzard, ich sage nur Lagwolf oder Un´Goro, einer platzt, der andere ist fast leer. Warhammer oder AoC waren zb. verbugt wie nochwas, da ging fast garnix, sie haben gelaggt, die Server waren unten, es gab keinen Content, das bisschen was es gab ging nicht, beide Spiele waren Nischenspiele weil zb. "nur" PvP oder PvE oder sonstwas...all diese Probleme hat Aion nicht.


----------



## Heldentod1 (30. September 2009)

Also wenn ich schon lese das man ein wow fanboy ist weil man gier und bedarf gut finde dann frag ich mich doch was für dämliche ideologen hinter den pcs sitzten.


Wenn man auf alles verzichten soll was in wow gut war dann kommt halt ein schlechtes spiel raus alle morpgs haben doch gewisse änlichkeiten.


----------



## Norjena (30. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich schon lese das man ein wow fanboy ist weil man gier und bedarf gut finde dann frag ich mich doch was für dämliche ideologen hinter den pcs sitzten.
> Wenn man auf alles verzichten soll was in wow gut war dann kommt halt ein schlechtes spiel raus alle morpgs haben doch gewisse änlichkeiten.



Das Würfelsystem gefällt mir auch nicht, bin ich jetzt ein WoW Troll obwohl ich Aion eigentlich viel besser finde? Denk mal drüber nach....


----------



## mvposse (30. September 2009)

ignatz87 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-) ,
> 
> ich wollte Euch mal Fragen wie die die "AION" Spielen es finden, da ich auch sehr Große lust auf was neues habe aber keine lust habe nach 2 Wochen festzustellen das es mir doch nicht gefällt und zu WoW zurückkehre.
> Hatte AoC,WAR,HDRO alles gekauft und dann wie schon gessagt nach 2 Wochen wieder wow gespielt... .
> ...


du wirst auch wieder WoW spielen wenn deine RL kumpels nicht mit ziehen in der ....welt von Aion


----------



## Tiegars (30. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nö, der MMO Marktführer ist NC Soft, nicht Blizzard, und WoW wird immer schlechter, und was das neue MMO wird, will ich garnicht wissen, ich denke Star Craft 2 wird vorerst das letzte Blizzard Spiel das ich kaufe, ich hoffe ich bin nicht enttäuscht den Star Craft 1 fand ich sehr genial.
> 
> Und bei Aion geht nix in die Hose, schau mal hier.
> 
> ...


Quelle? Ob WOW schlechter wird oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Tatsache ist nunmal das alle das Wort "WOW" kennen und es mit einem MMO assozieren. 

Zu den Wartschlangen. Sie haben es verpasst am Anfang mehr Server hinuzstellen. Wen man auf einem angefangen hat und seine Legion dort hat wird niemand mehr wechseln. Man sagt dazu falsch geplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Ninnuah (30. September 2009)

mvposse schrieb:


> du wirst auch wieder WoW spielen wenn deine RL kumpels nicht mit ziehen in der ....welt von Aion




weiß nicht wie´s bei ihm ist, aber ich hab meine RL Kumpels in WoW zurückgelassen, da ich AION einfach nur super finde.
Endlich ist man wieder gefordert und hat spaß am Spiel. (=derzeitiger stand) 

Wie´s im end bereich aussieht da lass ich mich überraschen und denke da wird ja noch einiges dazu kommen.
Ich geniesse zur zeit mal das Spiel und hab mit Lvl kein Stress!

Kann halt nur sagen back to W*W wirds für mich nicht geben.

lg


----------



## Tiegars (30. September 2009)

Ninnuah schrieb:


> weiß nicht wie´s bei ihm ist, aber ich hab meine RL Kumpels in WoW zurückgelassen, da ich AION einfach nur super finde.
> Endlich ist man wieder gefordert und hat spaß am Spiel. (=derzeitiger stand)
> 
> Wie´s im end bereich aussieht da lass ich mich überraschen und denke da wird ja noch einiges dazu kommen.
> ...


Sag niemals nie kenne viele die genau das gesagt haben und nun sind sie dort wo sie angefangen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## gorbszn (30. September 2009)

Mein Review zu Aion:

Ich bereue es wirklich 50 Euro für dieses Spiel ausgegeben zu haben. Leider konnte ich die Beta selber nich spielen und bin so in die Falle getappt.

Aion macht einfach kein Spaß. Man merkt schon recht früh als was das Spiel konzipiert wurde: Ein Grind-MMO in dem es darum geht mit wenig Mitteln einen möglichst großen Timesink zu erzielen (in Asien bezahlen die Spieler in Stundenintervallen und nicht pro Monat = mehr Cash)

Die Quests sind allesamt im Kern genauso schlecht designed wie in WoW: "Töte X, Sammle Y. Mach das 10 mal dann kommste wieder!" Null Innovation. Dazu kommt, dass es nicht genug Quests gibt. Bereits auf Level 13 erledigte ich schon Quests, bei denen ich mich gegen 3 Level höhere Mobs quälen musste (als Jäger ist es wirklich die reinste Tortur am Anfang). Knackiger Schwierigkeitsgrad hin oder her: Das sind keine Kämpfe, das sind Krämpfe. Achja alternativ steht es einem ja frei 2 Stunden zu grinden. Oder man schließt sich einer Gruppe an. Leider ist Aion das gruppenfeindlichste MMO das ich je gespielt habe. Es gibt keinen gruppenbonus, so dass schnellere Klassen kaum einen Grund haben jemand schwächeres mitzuziehen (Es ist schade, dass dieses Effizienz Denken aus der Wirtschaft auch in Spielen angekommen ist, aber darauf muss man sich einstellen). Questitems von einzelnen Named-Mobs droppen nur einmal pro Gruppe....und noch viel mehr.

Mir ist die Lust dann schnell vergangen, weil es kein Spaß machte. Und Spaß war eigentlich immer der Grund, dass ich viel Zeit mit MMOs verbracht habe.
Aion fühlt sich für mich nicht wie ein Spiel an, es fühlt sich eher wie Arbeit an. Dafür ist Aion sicherlich ein Spiel, das die wirklichen Hardcoregamer extrem belohnt. Wer sich einen massiven E-Peen zulegen will, der wird in Aion sicherlich seinen Spaß haben und enorm viel virtuelle Anerkennung erhalten.

Und jetzt flamed mich.


----------



## Heldentod1 (30. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das Würfelsystem gefällt mir auch nicht, bin ich jetzt ein WoW Troll obwohl ich Aion eigentlich viel besser finde? Denk mal drüber nach....



lesen denken!


----------



## mvposse (30. September 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Sag niemals nie kenne viele die genau das gesagt haben und nun sind sie dort wo sie angefangen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/word sag niemals nie


----------



## mvposse (30. September 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> Mein Review zu Aion:
> 
> Ich bereue es wirklich 50 Euro für dieses Spiel ausgegeben zu haben. Leider konnte ich die Beta selber nich spielen und bin so in die Falle getappt.



sorry aber das selbe habe ich gelesen bei AOC,WAR etc. und ich wusste es........
 spiel WoW es ist das beste wie CS


----------



## Skyler93 (30. September 2009)

Mein Reviev zu Aion (zu den vorposter du bistn Troll)
Ich bereue GARNIX
Gestern noch hab ich Iceklaw gemacht, die Schwierigkeit dieses ELITEGEBIETES ist sehr hoch, die Mobs haben Respawnt bevor wir fertig waren-.- es war ein Sehr spannender Kampf, sind immer ein Stückchen nach den andern vorgekommen.
Heute waren wir in Elten, und haben Elyos gekillt (Server Thor Evtl sahen uns ja welche Gilde Circle Of Trust) 2 Stunden lang haben wir Gruppen gekillt die Größer waren als unsere totaler "fun" bis die Elyos zu 30 auf uns kaamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bereue garnichts, es macht mir JEDEN TAG mehr spaß, das Leveln ist mühsam, dir wird NIchts wirklich garnichts in den Arsch geschoben, du musst deine Klasse schon spielen können, wennde BSP. Inis gehst. In PvP ist Aion ein Gruppenspiel, es ist wirklich kein Solo Spiel, Abyss ist Geil gemacht worden, fliegtn Meteor auf dich solltest du ausweichen das killt dich uvm. Die sind sehr ins "Detail" gegangen.

Schulnotensystem
PvP 1+
PvE 2
Leveln 3-
Spielspaß 1++

Fazit:
Es ist einfach ein PvP Spiel, es wird kein WoW 2, wenns nicht gefällt soll es nicht spielen ganz einfach, wer alleine unterwegs  ist, ist bei einen MMO wie Aion verloren, und Hört nicht auf Trolle die sagen das das Aion ein Flop ist/Wird, es ist super, 
-Ich bin kein WoW Hasser, zockte selber lange, doch leider bietete mir WoW mir nichtmehr das was ich wollte, Aion gefällt mir bis jetz einfach nur, wer einen festen Lvlpartner hat wird in Aion sehr weit kommen.-
Wer es nicht Riskieren will sollte warten auf eine Testversion. Leider wird man aber bei einer Testversion nicht viel sehen. Es ist nicht jeden sein Style!


----------



## gorbszn (30. September 2009)

jeder der andere meinung hat ist gleich ein troll....errinert mich irgendwie an...äh hitler

glaub mir, das was ich geschrieben hab ist meine subjektive meinung.

Man kann Scheisse natürlich schön beschreiben, doch wird daraus noch lange keine Schokolade.

 Für dich ist es "Man kriegt halt nicht alles in den Arsch geschoben", für mich ist es einfach schlecht designed. Ich applaudiere nicht für einfallslose Quests und freue mich darüber, dass ich zwischendurch ziellos Mobs kloppen muss.


----------



## Ninnuah (30. September 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Sag niemals nie kenne viele die genau das gesagt haben und nun sind sie dort wo sie angefangen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






mvposse schrieb:


> /word sag niemals nie




mag sein das ihr recht habt (was ich zur zeit nicht hoffe)!

aber derzeit hat mich aion (unter der woche nach Feierabend) gebucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (30. September 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Zu den Wartschlangen. Sie haben es verpasst am Anfang mehr Server hinuzstellen. Wen man auf einem angefangen hat und seine Legion dort hat wird niemand mehr wechseln. Man sagt dazu falsch geplant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Woche vor Release war die Serverliste bekannt, alle großen Onlinecomseiten starteten Umfragen, auf jeder dieser Seite wollten ca 80% auf Votan und Thor spielen, der Release kam, 80% gingen auf Votan und Thor, Balder und Kromede hatten bis zum Release am Freitag keine einzige Warteschlange, Thor und Votan aber schon, aber ja, NC Soft ist schuld....


----------



## Deathcrusher (30. September 2009)

Auch wenns nicht zum Thema passt, so bestätigt mich die Lektüre von 4 Seiten dieses Threads erst noch mit dem Kauf zu warten.

Aion scheint nett zu sein langfristig wird sich aber zeigen ob man auch z.B als Gelegenheitspieler viel Spass haben kann.

Wenn in 3 bis 4 Monaten der Hype abgeflacht ist werden sich die Qualtiäten zeigen, testberichte sind bisher noch keine drausen und am Ende des Gratismonats ist eh ab zu sehen wie viel davon übrig bleibt.

Bin mal gespannt welche Nische Aion finden wird.
Testen werd ich es auf jeden Fall mal wenn auch vlt erst vom Krabbeltisch nächstes Jahr, die 40 Euro für Aoc und War waren echt verschenkt.

Btw viel Spass beim zoggen und danke für die Infos


----------



## Zeakros (1. Oktober 2009)

> Wenn in 3 bis 4 Monaten der Hype abgeflacht ist



Denke mal, der ist nach dem Freimonat schon vorbei. Ich schätze, da werden ca. 30% nicht verlängern, je nachdem, wo sie sind und was sie bisher gesehen haben. 
Ich weiß auch noch nocht, ob ichs machen werde, aber hab ja auch noch etwas Zeit, die ich ausgibig nutzen werde ^^


----------



## Kildarian (1. Oktober 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> Mein Review zu Aion:
> 
> Ich bereue es wirklich 50 Euro für dieses Spiel ausgegeben zu haben. Leider konnte ich die Beta selber nich spielen und bin so in die Falle getappt.
> 
> ...



Und auch MORONIS hat mir auf Seite 2 schon aus der Seele gesprochen.

Aber nun zu meinem eigenem FAZIT:
(Ich gebe einfach mal immer 1 bis 5 Punkte, wobei 5 die beste Punktzahl ist und eben 3 den durchschnitt darstellt)

GRAFIK 4
Die Grafik ist gut, aber keineswegs außergewöhnlich. AOC ist besser und von Singleplayer Games wollen wir erst garnicht reden. Für MMO also 4 (Sicher ist Grafik nicht alles und lieber eine solide Grafik und dafür gute Perfarmance, vor allem im PvP, als nachher Probleme beim Spielen zu haben, deshalb ja GUT)

SOUND 1
Dazu kann man nichts andres sagen. Über die Musik ließe sich ja noch streiten, auch wenn ich sie persönlich schon nicht mag, aber die Geräusche, egal in welcher Form, sind total mieserabel und zerstören bei mir eine ganze Menge der Atmosphäre.

ATMOSPHÄRE 2
Warum unterdurchschnittlich? Tja, zum einen, weil der Sound die Atmosphäre trübt, weil zum nächsten die Story und vor allem deren Präsentation wirklich unterdurchschnittlich sind, und zum letzten, ein Spiel mit Teleportern und eine zerstückelten Welt einfach seid Dungeon Siege 1 schon nicht mehr aktuell ist (JA, ich rede von DS1. Hier wurde durch die erste, zusammenhängende Welt und frei betretbaren Dungeons wirklich der Grundstein für persistente Welten gelegt). 

GAMEPLAY 3
Hier gibt es nichts besonderes. Weder vom Interface her, noch von der Bedinung. 3 ist Durchschnitt und mehr ist es auch nicht. Kettenangriffe sind ja wie in HdRO diese Folgeangriffe und an das Kombosystem von AOC, was innovativ war/ist, kommt AION bei weitem nicht ran. Bewegung und Usability sind auch nur Durchschnitt. Hier wurde nichts Neues entwickelt und alt bekanntesauch nicht verbessert.

INNOVATION 2
Diese gibt es nur in einem Element: Die Flügel. Fertig. Sonst gibt es nichts, was nicht in anderen Spielen nicht schon vorhanden ist. Mehr muß man dazu nicht sagen, denke ich.

FAZIT 12 Gesamtpunkte bei 5 Kategorien
Macht einen Schnitt von 2,4

Und genau das paßt zu meinem Gefühl: Das Spiel ist unterdurchschnittlich. Es bietet nichts Neues. Die Grafik ist solide, aber nicht Bahnbrechned, die ganze Usebility ist auch gerade mal Durchschnitt, die Atmosphäre greift (zumindest bei mir) nicht und ich vermisse innovative Neuerungen, denn die Flügel können es für mich nicht gewesen sein.

---

Bevor nun wieder viele rumbrüllen ich soll doch einfach nicht weiterspielen, oder zurück zu WoW gehen: Ich mag WoW nicht (zumindest nicht mehr seid BC), ich habe sämtliche MMOs (inkl. F2P) wenigstens mal getestet oder vereinzelt auch länger mal gespielt ... UND es ging hier um unsere Meinung, wie uns das Spiel gefällt.

Diese Meinung habe ich hier kundgetan, also verhaltet Euch ruhig und gebt einfach auch Eure Meinung wieder.

Gruß
Kildarian

Ps.: Ach ja, komplex oder Anspruchsvoll finde ich AION nun wirklich nicht. Komplex ist vielleicht EVE und Anspruchsvoll ist vielleicht ein ordentliches, strategisches Tabletop-Spiel, aber sicher nicht AION. Es ist ein ganz typischer Asiagrinder, in welchen mehr Questtexte gepackt wurden, damit es die westlichen Spieler überhaupt annehmen ...


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Man merkt es jetzt schon langsam wie die wow verwöhnten das game leaven^^
> Selbst bei uns in der gilde^^
> Es ist zu schwer die chars bla bla^^
> 
> ...



Genau die selben Erfahrungen habe ich bis jetzt auch gemacht 
Der erste ist bei LvL 10 abgesprungen und spielt wieder WoW,da ihm das lvln bei Aion zu lange dauert und die Kämpfe so lange dauern.
Und ich denke es werden noch ein paar mehr aus unserer Legion.
Man kann Aion halt nicht geniessen,wenn man es andauernd mit dem Klassenprimus vergleicht.
Ich versuche so wenig wie möglich zu vergleichen und der Schwierigkeitsgrad gefällt mir wirklich gut....ist aber halt sehr Zeitaufwenig denk ich mir.

Gruß Gor


----------



## Synti (1. Oktober 2009)

ich staune immer das einige meinen aion hätte gar nichts mit wow zu tuen und ncsoft will keine konkurenz zu wow sein.
tatsächlich gibt es ein frühes interview mit dem ober-entwickler der es genau anders formuliert hatte...
sinngemäß: das sie mit aion direkt wow angreifen wollen und deren gamer gewinnen wollen.

das spiel mag ja eine andere story haben, aber die mechanismen sind die gleichen. von der steuerung bis hin zum ah
von den berufen bis zum questen.

der entscheidende unterschied liegt erstmal in der grafik, weil sie mit der cryengine einfach auch modernere möglichkeiten haben.
dann bekommt man einfach auch das feeling das viele sachen besser gelöst sind als bei wow, bzw. aus deren fehlern gelernt haben.
beispielsweise das du deine epics behalten kannst und deine stats übertragen kannst. klamotten einfärben kannst, so daß es insgesamt keine 
klone gibt. umfangreicheres kampfsystem und mehr individuelle gestaltungsmöglichkeiten durch die stigmata etc.

dazu coole neue gimmicks z.b. halt das fliegen. von mir aus schwierigeres leveln, bzw. "anspruchsvollere" chars.
was aber eher auch ein lernen von den fehlern von wow ist. der konsequente ausbau zum causalen hat wow nicht gut getan. 

aion ist einfach das premium-update von wow. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



letztendlich goiles game, was vieles gute übernommen hat und vieles wesentlich besser macht.


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das spiel mag ja eine andere story haben, aber die mechanismen sind die gleichen. von der steuerung bis hin zum ah
> von den berufen bis zum questen.



Naja in welchen MMO gibts die nicht?!Wenn du was wirklich innovatives auf den Markt bringen möchtest ,dann musst du deine Charaktere per Gedanken oder Stimme steuern können *grins*
Das ist nun mal das Genre des MMOs und von daher immer ähnlich im Grundprinzip.


----------



## Synti (1. Oktober 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Naja in welchen MMO gibts die nicht?!Wenn du was wirklich innovatives auf den Markt bringen möchtest ,dann musst du deine Charaktere per Gedanken oder Stimme steuern können *grins*
> Das ist nun mal das Genre des MMOs und von daher immer ähnlich im Grundprinzip.




jau grundsätzlich natürlich schon, aber z.b. aoc spielt sich ganz anders- auch hdro spielt sich anders.
aber wer jahrelang wow gespielt hat, der braucht 2 min und ist "zu hause" zwar in einer für mich persönlich schöneren welt,
die ähnlichkeiten sind aber schon sehr sehr auffallend.


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> jau grundsätzlich natürlich schon, aber z.b. aoc spielt sich ganz anders- auch hdro spielt sich anders.
> aber wer jahrelang wow gespielt hat, der braucht 2 min und ist "zu hause" zwar in einer für mich persönlich schöneren welt,
> die ähnlichkeiten sind aber schon sehr sehr auffallend.



Ja Recht hast du.
Ob sich AoC abgesehen vom Kampfdesign anders spielt ist Ansichtssache....HdRO hab ich auch einige Monate gespielt und habe mich eigendlich überall relativ fix rein gefunden.
Das UI Design ändert sich meist nur spärlich in neuen MMOs...das Questdesign ist für mich in HdRO am besten ausgereift,natürlich wieder rein subjektiv.
Ich denke man kann sich darauf einigen,das sich MMOs im Grundgedanken ähneln und sich nur durch die eigene Interpretation der Gamedesigner unterscheiden,was ein MMO ausmacht.Mir würde aber jetzt auch nichts einfallen was man besonders innovativ "erfinden" könnte,es gibt ja eigendlich schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (1. Oktober 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ja Recht hast du.
> Ob sich AoC abgesehen vom Kampfdesign anders spielt ist Ansichtssache....HdRO hab ich auch einige Monate gespielt und habe mich eigendlich überall relativ fix rein gefunden.
> Das UI Design ändert sich meist nur spärlich in neuen MMOs...das Questdesign ist für mich in HdRO am besten ausgereift,natürlich wieder rein subjektiv.
> Ich denke man kann sich darauf einigen,das sich MMOs im Grundgedanken ähneln und sich nur durch die eigene Interpretation der Gamedesigner unterscheiden,was ein MMO ausmacht.Mir würde aber jetzt auch nichts einfallen was man besonders innovativ "erfinden" könnte,es gibt ja eigendlich schon alles
> ...



hehe, wenns ganz anders wäre, dann wäre es wohl kein MMo mehr, da hast du wohl recht.


----------



## gorbszn (1. Oktober 2009)

was ist denn am leveln an aion genau schwerer im gegensatz zu vergleichbaren MMOs?
die mobs haben mehr leben und man selbst macht weniger schaden (zumindest anfangs) --> man braucht mehr zeit pro mob und stirbt abundzumal (das gehört dazu und is gut so) ---> timesink 

größeres können is beim grinden von non elite mobs eh nicht von nöten, es wird aber mehr Zeit benötigt. die art und weise wie man kämpft läuft bei einem so simplen kampfsystem wie bei AION eh fast automatisch ab, sobald man es einmal drin hat.  

was ich damit meine: die herausforderung von der hier manche reden ist mit billigen designmitteln erzeugt und wird nicht durch intelligentes gameplay erzwungen. man könnte an der schraube drehen und das spiel exakt 10% schwerer machen nur durch veränderung der variablen. 

und dieses prinzip nicht gut zu finden, hat nichts mit casuality zu tun. ich würd sogar 1 jahr leveln um auf max level zu kommen, aber dafür muss ein MMO mir mittlerweile mehr Neues bieten als das was AION mir bietet. Denn das is wirklich extrem wenig im vergleich zu früheren MMOs


----------



## Shredder87 (1. Oktober 2009)

Mir gefällt AION sehr gut.
Man muss sich zwar an einiges gewöhnen, aber das wird schon irgendwie gehen. Der Chat vom Startgebiet ist manchmal so viel Hirnrissiges drin das man nur noch abfeiern kann.

eines der besten dieser geballten Kraft an Intelligenz ist natürlich: "AION ist ein Asia Grinder." Ganz persönlich muss ich sagen das diese Leute das Spiel nur vom Anfangsgebiet beurteilen. Ich kann es noch nicht beurteilen wie sich AION später im Spiel anfühlt aber, ich werde es wohl erfahren als die Nörgler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor 2 Monaten hab ich mit WoW aufgehört und ich bereue es nur wenig. Aber nach über 4 Jahren, stetig fallender Lust und Herausforderung musste ich ein Schlussstrich ziehen. Und AION bietet Herausfordung. Da wäre das Handwerkssystem wie öfters erwähnt und das leveln. 

Und der Tese das 30% das Abo nicht erweitern schlies ich mich an. Auch wenn wenn ich diese Prozentzahl etwas höher schätze bei ca. 40-50%.

Ich bin persönlich von AION angetan und werde es weiterspielen. WoW dagegen nicht mehr daran kann selbst Blue B's 3.Addon nichts mehr daran ändern.

MFG


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Oktober 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> und dieses prinzip nicht gut zu finden, hat nichts mit casuality zu tun. ich würd sogar 1 jahr leveln um auf max level zu kommen, aber dafür muss ein MMO mir mittlerweile mehr Neues bieten als das was AION mir bietet. Denn das is wirklich extrem wenig im vergleich zu früheren MMOs



Was würdest du denn interessant finden bzw anders machen?Is ne wirklich ernst gemeinte Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was haben einem die MMOs der letzten Jahre geboten,was es in anderem Umfang nicht schon längst gab?!


----------



## ignatz87 (1. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> An deiner Aussage merkt man leider, das du nicht weit genug über den Tellerrand schaust. Sorry dir das sagen zu müssen aber vermutlich nimmst du es selber gar nicht wahr. Du sagst zwar du suchst kein WoW2 aber letzten Endes schaust du doch, wenn auch unterbewusst, bei einem Spiel zunächst auf WoW Ähnlichkeiten.



Nö, ich vergleich kein Spiel mit WoW, ich Spiele sehr viele andere mmorpgs (F2P) und auch offline rollenspiel (gut die kann ma ja eh nich vergleich damit) WoW verseucht bin ich schonlange nicht mehr ^^ sie zeiten sind vorbei. AoC hat mir gefallen! bis ich in die erste große stadt kamm, nach 3 quest und edlichen bugs dachte ich mir "Warum Spielst du das noch?". WAR war ähnlich. Das einzige was mir bissher gefall war HDRO aber da kollegen dann aufgehört hatten und es alleine doch schon ziemlich anstrengent ist zu leveln habe ich auch da aufgehört. 

Ich will mir halt nicht wieder son fehlkauf leisten wie AoC oder WAR unabhängig davon wie sie "Jetzt" sind,diese Spiele hatten Ihre chance bei mir und habe sie nicht genutzt.Ich will ein Spiel wo ich Spass haben kann auch alleine, auserem will nen Freund (die bei HDRO warn ausem Internet) sich das auch kaufen nur er hat leider noch 3 Monate Bund, deshalb denke ich das sowas wie bei HDRO nicht vorkommt da er mich auf das Spiel schon vor 2 Jahren aufmerksam macht und seitdem nur darauf wartet das er es zocken kann.

Naja ich danke euch für eure Meinugen und Feedbacks war sehr unterhaltsam und aufschluss reich. Danke :-)


PS: Morgen müsste es kommen^^ Amazon sei dank 10 euro billiger als wo anders *fg*


----------



## Berserkius (1. Oktober 2009)

*Dieses Spiel macht endlich wieder Spass, somal mir das leveln echt fun bereiten ( in WoW war es zum k***** und stinke langweilig bin dabei immer fast eingeschlafen ). Die Animationen sind hervoragend und das Gleiten mit den Flügeln ist extreme geil!

Im Großen und ganzen ein hervorragendes Game das sich vor WoW und andere nicht verstecken brauch und wie die Entwickler schon sagten "Aion wird sich hinter WoW einreihen und Platz 2 locker halten" Für mich Platz 1 aber dies ist Geschmackssache.*


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (1. Oktober 2009)

ich habe mir aion nun auch gestern mal zugelegt und muss sagen von der grafik war ich geschockt. wusste ja das es kein vergleich zu aoc wird aber damit habe ich nicht gerechnet. kann natürlich sein das meine 6 bier noch ihren teil dazu beigetragen haben bzw ich hoffe es sogar ^^

kampfsystem finde ich jetzt nicht so übel wie manche schreiben. im endeffekt musste ja in allen spielen klicken auch bei aoc und wow.

ich werde mich jetzt erstmal bis level 25-30 durchbeissen und hoffe hier im spiel spannendes pvp zu finden


----------



## Avenenera (1. Oktober 2009)

Zwar bin ich noch nicht zu sehr viel in AION gekommen aber ich mache mal mein Fazit nach den ersten paar Spielstunden

GRAFIK 
Etwas geschmackssache aber für MMO 100% passend. Klar ist die Grafik nicht AoC Style und super hochauflösend. Aber was macht man mit einem Game das Highend Grafik hervorbringt, aber dadurch schon mindestens 20% der Kunden abschreckt? Ich kenne viele Leute die sich schon AoC nicht zugelegt haben weil sie nen Rechner haben der das nicht schafft. Nicht will sich nen neuen Rechner kaufen nur weil er ein MMO drauf spielt.

SOUND 
Puh.... ja, gewöhnunsbedürftig. Nervig fande ich bis jetzt nur die kleinen Dinger die beim Baum im Elyos startgebiet herumrennnen.

ATMOSPHÄRE 
Sehr gut.
Kurze ingame Filmchen und die Story gefallen mir sehr. Der Sound kann ab und an mal etwas stören.

GAMEPLAY 
Klarerweise wird das Rad nicht neu erfunden aber die Quests finde ich stimmig und vorallem die integrierte Questhilfe ist top. Interface ist auch sehr gut gelungen. Etwas bedenklich ist nur das die Rohstoffe immer wieder am selben Platz auftauchen. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit hab ich dadurch fast 50 Erz gesammelt.

INNOVATION
Wie gesagt, das Rad wird nicht neu erfunden aber die Flügel sind eine tolle Idee. Hier hab ich mir auch nicht sooviel erwartet, aber mal sehen was noch mit dem Abyss und PvPvE kommt.

FAZIT
Stimmig und gut durchdacht. Ich hab ein solides, stimmiges Spiel erwartet und bin, bis jetzt, in meinen Erwartung sogar etwas übertroffen worden.

Tante Edith meint


----------



## SARodiRIEL (1. Oktober 2009)

Hmm also wer meint das Aion ein "Asia-Grinder" ist, der hat wohl noch nie einen echten Grinder gespielt ;-)


----------



## Kyragan (1. Oktober 2009)

Die europäische und amerikanische Aion-Version hat mit einem Grindspiel gar nix am Hut. Man kann durchgängig questen, auch wenn grinden effektiv ist.
Bei echten Grindern gibts keine Quests oder nur sehr wenige und wenns welche gibt stehen da 3 Typen Mobs drin von denen man je 99 töten soll. :x


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Oktober 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> Mein Review zu Aion:
> 
> Ich bereue es wirklich 50 Euro für dieses Spiel ausgegeben zu haben. Leider konnte ich die Beta selber nich spielen und bin so in die Falle getappt.
> 
> Aion macht einfach kein Spaß. Man merkt schon recht früh als was das Spiel konzipiert wurde: Ein Grind-MMO in dem es darum geht mit wenig Mitteln einen möglichst großen Timesink zu erzielen (in Asien bezahlen die Spieler in Stundenintervallen und nicht pro Monat = mehr Cash)



AION ist keineswegs ein Grind mmo und es gibt genug Quests, ich weiß ja nicht wie du keine mehr mit 13 hattest?


gorbszn schrieb:


> Die Quests sind allesamt im Kern genauso schlecht designed wie in WoW: "Töte X, Sammle Y. Mach das 10 mal dann kommste wieder!" Null Innovation.


Diese Töten quests gibt es in jedem MMO und verpacken grind, aber es gibt ebenfalls schöne und witzige Quests. Vorallem die Kampagnen machen mir sehr viel Spaß.



gorbszn schrieb:


> als Jäger ist es wirklich die reinste Tortur am Anfang). Knackiger Schwierigkeitsgrad hin oder her: Das sind keine Kämpfe, das sind Krämpfe.



Wenn man sich vorher informieren würde, aber nein, lieber später flamen. Jäger ist von 10-19(bzw. noch weiter^^) die Klasse die sich am zähsten spielt da man einfach am Anfang kaum Attacken zur Verfügung hat. Dafür lohnt es sich aber auch sich durch diese ersten level durch zu "qüälen".


gorbszn schrieb:


> Oder man schließt sich einer Gruppe an. Leider ist Aion das *gruppenfeindlichste* MMO das ich je gespielt habe. Es gibt keinen gruppenbonus, so dass schnellere Klassen kaum einen Grund haben jemand schwächeres mitzuziehen (Es ist schade, dass dieses Effizienz Denken aus der Wirtschaft auch in Spielen angekommen ist, aber darauf muss man sich einstellen).



Das dicke, ist ja mal das schwachsinnigste in deinem ganzen Post, wird vorallem daran liegen , dass du bis lvl 13 gelevelt hast. Mit zunehmenden level, werden gruppen immer wichtiger vorallem für die Elite-Gebiete und die Gruppenquests. Und jmd schwächeren durchzuziehen, geht nicht, da hast du recht, was , wie ich finde, sehr gut ist und jeder sich eine gruppe für seine quest suchen muss, die diese auch haben.


gorbszn schrieb:


> Mir ist die Lust dann schnell vergangen, weil es kein Spaß machte. Und Spaß war eigentlich immer der Grund, dass ich viel Zeit mit MMOs verbracht habe.
> Aion fühlt sich für mich nicht wie ein Spiel an, es fühlt sich eher wie Arbeit an. Dafür ist Aion sicherlich ein Spiel, das die wirklichen Hardcoregamer extrem belohnt. Wer sich einen massiven E-Peen zulegen will, der wird in Aion sicherlich seinen Spaß haben und enorm viel virtuelle Anerkennung erhalten.


Wieder nur Schmarn. ich spiel Aion, weil mir Spiele, in denen es viel Pvp gibt, sehr zusagen. Und jdm, das seine, vorallem, da du das ja prächtig beurteilen kannst mit level 13, vorallem die Anerkennung bzw Belohnung von hardcoregamern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gorbszn schrieb:


> Und jetzt flamed mich.


Passiert


----------



## July (1. Oktober 2009)

tolles spiel, jetzt nach den 30 tagen gratis gehen hoffentlich die wow spieler wieder dann wird die community auch ein bisschen gepflegter, ansonsten geiles spiel, hat viel aspekte von final fantasy XI und das gefällt mir.


----------



## Doomsta (1. Oktober 2009)

des spiel siteinfach der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
grafik top
gameplay top
herrausforderung top
community top

denke man kann es nicht besser machen!


----------



## Tiegars (1. Oktober 2009)

July schrieb:


> tolles spiel, jetzt nach den 30 tagen gratis gehen hoffentlich die wow spieler wieder dann wird die community auch ein bisschen gepflegter, ansonsten geiles spiel, hat viel aspekte von final fantasy XI und das gefällt mir.


Nur die WOW Spieler finanzieren die Entwicklung mit. Um so weniger Spieler um so weniger wird weiter entwickelt ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst mal schauen was bei Tabula Rasa passiert ist^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## ButcherX (1. Oktober 2009)

WoW -> Aio "Lvl vergleich"

Warum hier immer auf das "leveln" zu eingeschossen wird, überlegt mal wie zu anfangszeiten es ewig gedauert hat, bis die ersten 60 waren. Heutzutage "levelt" der Charakter ja fast von allein.

Kenne Aion zwar nicht und werde es mir auch nicht zulegen in nächster Zeit, dafür waren einfach AoC oder WAR zu größe Entäuschungen. Zumal wenn alle schnell nur 50 werden wollen die Frage ist, wie geht es dann weiter

Nur noch ein Tip: Macht nicht den fehler wie viele jetzt zB. bei WoW nur schnell auf 80 und dann kommt die große langeweile, sondern versucht das zu geniessen.


----------



## Stancer (1. Oktober 2009)

@Gorbszn : Zeig mir ein MMORPG, welches nicht das Prinzip des "Timesink" hat. Timesink ist das Grundprinzip eines MMORPG. Würde man irgendwann zu dem Punkt kommen wo man sagen könnte "so alles gesehen, alles erlebt, alles geschafft" würde man sich sofort aus dem Spiel zurückziehen. Wozu schliesslich noch weiterspielen ?

Ein MMORPG gibt dem Spieler unerreichbare oder nur unter einem enormen Zeitaufwand erreichbare Ziele vor.

Beispiele ? 

1. EVE Online : Um alle Skills zu lernen müsste man selbst bei optimaler Ausnutzung um die 15 Jahre durchgehend Skills lernen

2. WoW : Hier basiert das ganze auf Items. Immer wenn man meint, man hat die besten Items gefunden kommt ein neues Set, welches noch besser ist. Die plumbeste aller Timesink-Arten

3. DAoC : Der höchste Reichsrang ist nach 6 Jahren Weltweit von weniger als 10 Spielern erreicht worden (RR13L0)


----------



## Synti (1. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> @Gorbszn : Zeig mir ein MMORPG, welches nicht das Prinzip des "Timesink" hat. Timesink ist das Grundprinzip eines MMORPG. Würde man irgendwann zu dem Punkt kommen wo man sagen könnte "so alles gesehen, alles erlebt, alles geschafft" würde man sich sofort aus dem Spiel zurückziehen. Wozu schliesslich noch weiterspielen ?
> 
> Ein MMORPG gibt dem Spieler unerreichbare oder nur unter einem enormen Zeitaufwand erreichbare Ziele vor.
> 
> ...




wobei alle noch eines gemeinsam haben als grundlage und essentielle: 
*ein* *belohnungssystem

*


----------



## Theomes (1. Oktober 2009)

es würde mir besser gefallen wenn die server nicht so überbelastet wären. wenn das aggrosystem besser wäre am besten so wie in Herr der Ringe online. und wenn die preise für handwerk und co billiger wären


----------



## Geige (1. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wobei alle noch eines gemeinsam haben als grundlage und essentielle:
> *ein* *belohnungssystem
> 
> *



Und das hat Aion nicht?
Schon mal geschaut was so Abyss Teile kosten?
Das reicht für einige Zeit!


----------



## Droyale (1. Oktober 2009)

also ich find das game top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte noch nie so spass eine klasse zu spielen wie hier bei aion...


----------



## Moronic (1. Oktober 2009)

ButcherX schrieb:


> WoW -> Aio "Lvl vergleich"
> 
> Warum hier immer auf das "leveln" zu eingeschossen wird, überlegt mal wie zu anfangszeiten es ewig gedauert hat, bis die ersten 60 waren. Heutzutage "levelt" der Charakter ja fast von allein.



Vergiss bitte nicht das vermutlich nur ein sehr kleiner Prozentsatz der anwesenden Flamer/WoW Fanboyz die Releaseversion von WoW kennen.

Ich mein, ich weiß wie hart das Leveln in WoW war. Dagegen find ich Aion richtig chillig, so schnell wie das da geht.


----------



## Synti (1. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Und das hat Aion nicht?
> Schon mal geschaut was so Abyss Teile kosten?
> Das reicht für einige Zeit!



alle mmo`s haben das, aion natürlich auch


----------



## Geige (1. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> alle mmo`s haben das, aion natürlich auch



Genau deswegen auch mein post!

Wobei bei allen MMOS wäre ich vorsichtig! *hust UO*hust*


----------



## Zadig (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin nu lvl 21. Das leveln ist schon mühsam, vor allem als Templer ... und ich kann es gar nicht abwarten weiterzueleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel, wo man sich nicht als Gruppe überall durchbombt, sondern aufpassen muss, das man an Elite Gegner nicht verreckt.


----------



## Synti (1. Oktober 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> Vergiss bitte nicht das vermutlich nur ein sehr kleiner Prozentsatz der anwesenden Flamer/WoW Fanboyz die Releaseversion von WoW kennen.
> 
> Ich mein, ich weiß wie hart das Leveln in WoW war. Dagegen find ich Aion richtig chillig, so schnell wie das da geht.




absolut richtig, finds auch locker in aion und chillig... fand das leveln in wow damals härter...


----------



## doubledown (1. Oktober 2009)

AION ist schon ne nette Sache. 

Es gibt natürlich immer Punkte, an denen man sich stoßen kann, wenn man denn will. Aber prinzipiell finde ich die Klassen und die Kämpfe sehr gelungen. Durch die Schwierigkeit der Kämpfe (auch im 1-on-1 sollte man nie einen Kampf auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, wenn man nicht seinem Gegner levelmäßig überlegen ist) ist man "gezwungen", die "Komplexität" seiner Klasse voll auszuschöpfen - soll heißen, man sollte zusehen, dass man die meisten seiner Fertigkeiten auch zum Einsatz bringt.
Dadurch werden die Kämpfe sehr spannend und jeder Kampf ist eine neue Herausforderung. Man merkt teilweise echt nicht, wie die Zeit vergeht.

Über die Langzeitmotivation kann man natürlich jetzt noch nichts sagen, aber jetzt, wo noch alles neu ist, ist an Langeweile überhaupt noch nicht zu denken.

Das einzige, was schon jetzt absehbar ist, ist, dass AION nicht casualfreundlich ist. Die Levelkurve steigt so ab mitte 30 rapide an.


----------



## kobayashi55 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern war es nun endlich soweit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und muss sagen nach den ersten 8 lvl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  SPITZE!!!

Habe meinen Char schon ins Herz geschlossen...tolle Welt, super Gameplay (hoffentlich geht das so weiter), alles in allem bis jetzt sehr
Stimmig.

Hab den Kauf noch nicht bereut. 

Weiter so NCSoft. Das mit den Servern bekommt ihr auch in den Griff.


----------



## Reo_MC (1. Oktober 2009)

Das Spiel fasst die Prinzipien Glaskanone, Blechbüchse und Heiler neu auf, und bringt sie zu neuen Schwierigkeitsgraden, was mich besonders freut.

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel, den Sorcerer (die Glaskanone) den Templer (die Blechbüchse) und den Kleriker (den Heiler).

1. Als Sorcerer sieht man IMMER dicke Zahlen - wenn man Schaden macht, und wenn man Schaden kriegt. Deswegen muss der Sorc auf Abstand halten, was mit zahlreichen Zaubern zwar möglich, aber schwierig ist.

2. Die Blechbüchse - der Templer. Ich hab mich wenig mit der Klasse auseinandergesetzt, kann aber sagen, dass die Zahlen hier klein bleiben - man kriegt wenig Schaden, macht aber auch nicht sonderlich viel. Doch wenn ein Templer alle Stoffis in der Umgebung ranzieht hat das allein schon seinen psychologischen Effekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Der Heiler, der in Aion eigentlich nur durch den Cleric repräsentiert wird. Bei ihm muss man mit dem Mana haushalten, denn die Sprüche kosten zwar ordentlich, machen aber nicht viel Schaden. Dafür kann man sich heilen, was einen fast immer überleben lässt.


Die anderen Klassen sind dann Mischungen. Was nicht heißt, dass sie dann weniger Schaden machen müssen - schlechter heilen oder so. Dazu gibt's noch Stigmas.
Eine wirklich gelungene Art, den Charakter zu individualisieren und zu erweitern. 
So kann ein Gladiator 2 Einhandwaffen tragen, oder der Kantor effektiver heilen.

Fazit: Das Spiel ist wirklich gelungen, macht Laune und Lust auf mehr. Ich hoffe auf weitere große Inhaltspatches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Post nr.1000 *freu*


----------



## Norjena (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde Zauberer vom Schaden bisher nicht sonderlich extrem, da knallen Asseln oder Jäger meiner Meinung nach mehr rein, vor allem wenn diese critten.


----------



## Reo_MC (1. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich finde Zauberer vom Schaden bisher nicht sonderlich extrem, da knallen Asseln oder Jäger meiner Meinung nach mehr rein, vor allem wenn diese critten.



Der Zauberer IST vom Schaden her extrem. Assa und Jäger sind, naja, mMn eher hinten. Bzw. habe ich dementsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Norjena (1. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Der Zauberer IST vom Schaden her extrem. Assa und Jäger sind, naja, mMn eher hinten. Bzw. habe ich dementsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht.



Welcher lvl Berreich? Meine Erfahrung bezieht sich auf 30+.


----------



## Reo_MC (1. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Welcher lvl Berreich? Meine Erfahrung bezieht sich auf 30+.



Da kann ich nicht mitziehen, ich spiele noch im unteren 20er Bereich.


----------



## Norjena (1. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht mitziehen, ich spiele noch im unteren 20er Bereich.



Meine Erfahrung bezieht sich auch nur hauptsächlich auf das beobachten anderer Klassen beim qeusten, oder der Tatsache das ich schon mit 3 Sorc in der Kaidan Mine war, aber die Mobs irgendwie ewig standen und mit 2 Assas schneller unten waren...ist natürlich alles subjektiv.


----------



## doubledown (1. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht mitziehen, ich spiele noch im unteren 20er Bereich.



Im unteren 20er-Bereich macht der Assassin noch so gut wie keinen Schaden. Da ist der Zauberer noch deutlich vorn. 
Bei der Assa wird es so ab lvl 25 langsam interessant.


----------



## Reo_MC (1. Oktober 2009)

doubledown schrieb:


> Im unteren 20er-Bereich macht der Assassin noch so gut wie keinen Schaden. Da ist der Zauberer noch deutlich vorn.
> Bei der Assa wird es so ab lvl 25 langsam interessant.



Wieder was gelernt :>
Naja, was ich gestern in Krall mitbekommen hab -ich 18, Rest der Gruppe 20- war schon mies.
Wenn ich gereggt hab, haben die eine gefühlte halbe Minute pro Elite gebraucht. Die anderen beiden DDs waren ein Assa und ein Ranger.

BTW, ich hab gehört Ranger soll bis Level 19 die Hölle sein? Was ist da dran?


----------



## Kyragan (1. Oktober 2009)

Ne Menge.
Du hast bis 16 nur einen Schuss der Schaden macht und einen der DMG macht und slowt. Der Rest läuft über Autoshot bzw ab ~30% MobHP Melee. Wofür der Ranger nun nicht geeignet ist.
Mit 16 gibts nen zusätzlichen Schuss und ab 19/20 dann kann man an ne vernünftige Skillchain denken.


----------



## Hideyasu (1. Oktober 2009)

Mal zurück zum Threat-Thema:

AION ist ein wirklich gutes Spiel. Endlich auch eines, was vom Release an "fertig" ist. Ich hoffe auch an der Stelle, dass es nicht so gehypt wird wie WoW. Das heißt das wir hoffentlich nicht 4-5 Mio. Spieler haben. Ich bin froh das ich ein Teil der dre... f... WoW-Kiddy Meute los bin. Soll die bloss in WoW bleiben und das weiter kaput weinen mit "Mein haxxor roxor epixxx rogue powwnt alles wech aber gestern hab ich nen fucking Pala gesehen der war ja so overpowert! Nerv PALA!". Leider bleibt man auch in AION nicht vor ihnen verschont. Dazu sag ich nur Channel 1 "WO IST XYZ!!?!?!?!?" 

Bisher hat mich die AION Community auch sehr angenehm überrascht. Bis auf wenige Ausnahme findet man sehr schnell viel nette Leute mit den man Gruppen-Quests machen kann etc. 
Das Crafting-System ist auch endlich mal etwas anspruchsvoller. Kein "Heute hab ich mal eben Schmieden auf 400 geskillt" sondern es ist nunmal mit Arbeit verbunden. Das Level-Tempo empfinde ich momentan noch als sehr angenehm. Man verspürt keinen Druck und ich nehme mir viel Zeit das AION-Flair auf mich wirken zu lassen. Wenn man auch mal die Quest-Texte durchliest findet man auch viele witzig Sachen die dieses Flair ausmachen.

Zum Endcontent wagen ich momentan mal zu äußern, dass er woll gut und ausreichend vorhanden ist. Ansonsten hätte sich das Spiel in Asien, vorallem in Korea, nicht so lange halten und einen solchen Status erreichen können, dass es sogar für den amerikanischen und europäischen Markt adaptiert wird. Vorallem wenn man bedenkt wieviel Konkurenz-MMO's da neben WoW existieren.

Zum Thema Warteschlangen: Bisher bin ich noch nie, beim Versuch mich auf meinen Server einzuloggen, auf eine wirklich frustrierende Warteschlange gestoßen. Ich vertrete da auch die Meinung von Amboss. Lieber jetzt brechend volle Server mit Warteschlange, als wie WAR den Fehler machen, zu viele Server zu schnell online zu Stellen und sich dann als Spieler, nach dem ersten großen Ansturm, auf einer Serverwüste wieder zu finden in der man in 2 Stunden einem Spieler begegnet.

So viel zu meiner subjektiven Meinung


----------



## natario (3. Oktober 2009)

also finde das spiel bisher klasse.
bin atm stufe 10 und komme mit allem gut zurecht. auf dem neuen server bisher keine wartezeit gehabt und auch sonst läuft alles flüssig.

der content ist bisher auch ok auf 10 konnte ich bisher auch nich all zu viel testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin da sehr optimistisch das das auch noch so bleibt.

kauf hat sich gelohnt und auch nach den 30 tagen werd ich dabei bleiben


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Oktober 2009)

mir gefällts, dass es nicht auf free epixx zugeschnitten ist..und die, die ein WoW2 (spaziergangedition) erwartet haben, direkt wieder vergrault 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe mit WoW aufgehört eben weil es auf die masse immer weiter angepasst wurde...und mit AION ist das so..als ob jemand direkt in mein kopf eingedrungen ist und gesehen hat was ich brauche..(n00bkill00rg4m3!!111)..und dann AION entwickelt hat.. "faith and arms!" xD


----------



## Thoriumobi (5. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ...und mit AION ist das so..als ob jemand direkt in mein kopf eingedrungen ist und gesehen hat was ich brauche..



Ne Anleitung zur Groß- und Kleinschreibung? Einen Psychiater? Eine Pizza mit Sardellen? MAOAM?


----------



## Schmokk (5. Oktober 2009)

...und ich dachte das pvp kann nicht schlechter werden als bei WoW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu 90% kaum ne chance als melee gegen range. man ist mehr als die hälfte des "kampfes" ein baum, schläft oder ist immobilized. fairness? hallo? =) und jetzt an alle sorc, ranger etc.: JA BITTE FLAMED MICH ZU!!! nennt mich einen kacknoob der sowieso keine ahnung hat und alles bla bla, interessiert mich nich, es ist und bleibt meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ich dachte ja von lvl 1-24 das wird das spiel der nächsten jahre für mich. aber dann abyss... BÄM illusion dahin, naja schade.. hf gl noch baba, ich bin raus.


ps. sorc sind op 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Oktober 2009)

Tjo, in allen anderen Spielen ist LOWLEVEL PvP auch absolut in jeder 1on1 Situation gebalanced und im Grunde ist GruppenPvP völliger Käse, 1on1 zählt in 500vs500 Schlachten. FO REAL!
Je mehr Trottel wie du quitten umso besser wird das Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmokk (5. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Tjo, in allen anderen Spielen ist LOWLEVEL PvP auch absolut in jeder 1on1 Situation gebalanced und im Grunde ist GruppenPvP völliger Käse, 1on1 zählt in 500vs500 Schlachten. FO REAL!
> Je mehr Trottel wie du quitten umso besser wird das Spiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ähh junge, 1on1 ist das wahre pvp, 500vs500 is einfach nur drauf rumkloppen, gut zum abreagieren. aber lowbirds wie du kannst das anscheinend nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Oktober 2009)

Dann hast du anscheinend nicht verstanden, wie das Spiel funktioniert, wie Aion PvP funktioniert. Und vorher offenbar auch nicht wie WoW PvP funktioniert. Aber ich bin ja der Niedrigvogel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmokk (5. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dann hast du anscheinend nicht verstanden, wie das Spiel funktioniert, wie Aion PvP funktioniert. Und vorher offenbar auch nicht wie WoW PvP funktioniert. Aber ich bin ja der Niedrigvogel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein habe ich nicht. Habe nur auf 2,2k wertung aufwärts gespielt in der Arena, wos ja nur um massenpvp geht....*ironie aus* oh man du denker..


----------



## Kyragan (5. Oktober 2009)

Crazy Shit. WotLK-Fisch der seinen Skill über Nacht gefunden hat?


----------



## Schmokk (5. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Crazy Shit. WotLK-Fisch der seinen Skill über Nacht gefunden hat?



Negativ. Habe seit Beta gezockt.. Genau WEGEN WotLK habe ich ja aufgehört du tröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. Oktober 2009)

gz an die               Sehr Gut  	 [ 211 ]  die sich selbst belügen....


----------



## Norjena (5. Oktober 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> gz an die               Sehr Gut  	 [ 211 ]  die sich selbst belügen....



Vielen Dank, aber ich kann durchaus noch richtig urteilen, solange ICH das Spiel Sehr gut finde, werde ICH für sehr gut abstimmen, wie es der Rest findet, ist mir egal, es wurde ja die eigene, subjektive Meinung erfragt.


----------



## Deis (5. Oktober 2009)

Nice 2 play


----------



## Deis (5. Oktober 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> gz an die               Sehr Gut  	 [ 211 ]  die sich selbst belügen....



Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an. Wenn Du es Mist findest, ist dass Dein Bier. Bleibste halt bei "was der Markt noch so hergibt". ICH fuer MICH ganz alleine, entscheide eogistisch wie ICH ICH ICH bin, auch was MIR alleine sehr gut gefaellt.


----------



## surilko (5. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich habe bis kurz vor Aion noch aktiv WoW gespielt, da ich aber auf was neuem scharf war dachte ich ist Aion vielleicht eine chance wert, ich habe bisher auch schon WAR, Lotro und AoC gespielt jedoch bin ich immer nach 2-3 wochen zu WoW zurückgekommen, Aion ist jedoch in meinen augen besser als z.B. War,lotro,Aoc, ob es besser wie WoW ist lässt sich abwarten im späteren spielverlauf , aoc war ja anfangs auch noch besser wie ab einem bestimmten level, wie das bei Aion ist lässt sich abwarten. was mich im moment bei aion stört ist das manche quest ziemlich ans grinden erinnern und die quest beschreibungen etwas schwammig sind . aber das sind ja noch kleine Kinderkrankheiten die bei zum beispiel WAR viel größer waren, alles in allem werde ich meine 30 Tage Aion erstmal ausnutzen und sehen ob ich weiterspiele ich gehe mal von  ja  aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (5. Oktober 2009)

Es ist ein sehr gutes und ausgebautes Spiel (läuft ja seit nem Jahr in Korea und daher nicht mehr die Anfängerschwächen), aber es gibt noch n paar Sachen die mich einfach stören. Vorallem das mein PC es nicht zum installieren bringt -> NEED HELP!!

Das größte Problem, was aber zugleich auch wieder blöd ist, waren ja die Afk-Shops. Leider hat sich nicht sooo viel geändert und ich warte immer noch 3h+ aufs einlogen. Und 30 minuten sind leider auch sehr wenig. Hoff es wird noch besser.
Das leveln war Anfangs auch etwas ungewohnt, hab lang nicht mehr für nen Mob so lange gebraucht.

Wenn jetzt noch mein PC endlich auf Ultra zum Spielen bereit ist, dann ist das Spiel der Hit in diesen Jahr (FF13 und AC2 mal außen vor^^).


----------



## teroa (5. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, aber ich kann durchaus noch richtig urteilen, solange ICH das Spiel Sehr gut finde, werde ICH für sehr gut abstimmen, wie es der Rest findet, ist mir egal, es wurde ja die eigene, subjektive Meinung erfragt.



das spiel ist gut keine frage aber das drumherum zählt für mich auch  zb support/gms und so (beides nicht vorhanden)daher kanns kein sehr gut werden


----------



## evalux (5. Oktober 2009)

Schmokk schrieb:


> ähh junge, 1on1 ist das wahre pvp



1on1 gibts nich mal in WoW. Solltst du als Oberroxxor2kArenakiddie eigentlich wissen.


----------



## evalux (5. Oktober 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> gz an die               Sehr Gut  	 [ 211 ]  die sich selbst belügen....



Lieber selbstbelogen glücklich als ehrlich unglücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (6. Oktober 2009)

Das PvP im Abyss macht dermaßen Spaß, wenn man zu 6. marodierend durch die Gegend zieht und eine Spur von verstreuten weißen Federn hinter sich lässt.

Und du kannst drauf wetten dass nach höchstens 10 Minuten eine ähnlich starke Truppe antrabt und versucht dich zu stellen.... Dann wirds erst richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also von wegen es werden nur Mobs abgegrast werden und es wird kein PvP stattfinden...blödsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja gut alleine sollte man im Abyss halt nicht rumeiern, aber das merkt man recht schnell am eigenen Leib.


Blood for Blood


----------



## Stancer (6. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> 1on1 gibts nich mal in WoW. Solltst du als Oberroxxor2kArenakiddie eigentlich wissen.



Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist Gruppen PvP die Königsklasse im PvP. Im 1vs1 kommts nur auf Individualleistung an, in der Gruppe braucht man dazu noch Teamplay.


----------



## Burna1337 (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich will auch mal mienen Senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe noch NICHT Aion gespielt werde es mir aber holen ..
Und jaja ich habe auch wow und das ganze andere zeugs gespielt.
Und hat auch alles Spaßgemacht !
Und ich werde bei Aion mit dem gleichen Gedanken dran gehen wie ich es bei den anderen auch getan habe. Ich will net Mega schnell LVL und eine Mega Rüstung tragen ich will nur Spaß haben und
eine gute Community.
zu den Leuten die es immer mit WOW vergleichen sag ich nur eins: 
WOW Ist schon ewigkeiten draußen und JA es hat einen Meilenstein gesetzt und es ist auch nicht schlecht,aber Aion ist ein eigenes Spiel was auch gut so ist und soll seine EIGENE Community bilden.

Jetzt hab ich ne Menge gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ aber ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine !
Noch viel Spaß beim Zoggen würd mich freuen wenn das nochjemand so sieht wie ICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (6. Oktober 2009)

Eben, WoW ist ein Meilenstein, keine Frage, aber es ist nicht die Welt und auch nicht DAS Genre. Daoc, UO, EQ und EVE haben ebenso Meilensteine gesetzt nur halt in anderen Bereichen. WoW vor allem für die Einfachheit und Massenware. Ein Spiel für jeden.

Aber die Welt dreht sich nicht um WoW und was die ganzen "Ich hasse alles was nicht WoW ist"-Leute vergessen ist, das WoW ohne EQ, UO und auch ohne WAR, AoC oder jetzt Aion nicht das wäre was es für die WoW Spieler heute ist. Die MMORPG haben einen enormen Einfluss aufeinander. Aion wäre auch nicht Aion ohne WoW.

Das sich manche das natürlich zu so zu recht legen, das WoW das Genre "gerettet" hat und es ohne WoW keine MMORPG mehr geben würde ist natürlich bei den Haaren herbei gezogen. Das wäre so als wenn man behaupten würde, das wenn vor tausenden JAhren niemand das Rad erfunden hätte, es dieses auch heute nicht geben würde !


----------



## Amitreus (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja, bin hin und her gerissen.
Die Anfangsproblematik hat mich doch recht stark negativ beeinflusst. Zudem fehlen mir am Anfang ein wenig die Instanzen oder echte Gruppenquests.
Man ist eher sich selber überlassen. Muss ja nicht schlimm sein, nur hätte ich mir grad auch bis lvl 20 ein oder 2 Ini´s gewünscht. Evtl sogar ein kleines PvP Gebiet wo man schon einmal ein wenig Spass haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dennoch kann man nicht wirklich meckern, es ist kein schlechtes Spiel. Aber auch nicht herrausragend gut. 
Es wird sich zeigen wie das Spiel den Anfangshype übersteht.
Wenn die Entwickler es schaffen ( oder schon geschafft haben ^^ ) den Endkontent hinzubekommen, wird sich sicherlich für viele eine spannende Alternative zu anderen bestehenden MMO´s ergeben.

Wirklich ärgerlich sind nur einige kleinere Dinge die sich mit etwas Geduld und Hilfe der Entwickler sicher beseitigen lassen.
Stichwort Mobstealing..etc.
Persönlich bin ich sehr gespannt wie sich das Spiel weiter entwickelt. Sollte der grosse Ablauf der Spieler a la AoC,Warhammer ausbleiben wird auch die Community gross und vor allem stark bleiben. Was besonders in so einem Spiel, meiner Meinung nach, sehr wichtig wäre.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. Oktober 2009)

Amitreus schrieb:


> Sollte der grosse Ablauf der Spieler a la AoC,Warhammer ausbleiben wird auch die Community gross und vor allem stark bleiben. Was besonders in so einem Spiel, meiner Meinung nach, sehr wichtig wäre.



Ich denke das läuft ganz gut! 7 Pralle deutsche Server noch im ersten Monat spricht schon für sich. Erfolgreich ist Aion also jetzt schon.
Wer hat eigentlich dieses Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt es gäbe keine GMs und keinen Support? Ist eigentlich beides vorhanden, vorallem die ingame Umfragen sind die genialste Lösung für Spielereinbindung!


----------



## Snowhawk (6. Oktober 2009)

Mir gefällt Aion sehr gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin sehr zufrieden und hab beinahe nichts Negatives... bzw. gar nichts Negatives, das mich so stören würde, dass ich nicht damit Leben kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (6. Oktober 2009)

Schmokk schrieb:


> ähh junge, 1on1 ist das wahre pvp, 500vs500 is einfach nur drauf rumkloppen, gut zum abreagieren. aber lowbirds wie du kannst das anscheinend nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




1v1 ist dümmliches Geprügel. Man kann daran erkennen welche Klasse gegen eine andere mehr Möglichkeiten hat und das wars dann auch. Aber solche 1v1 Spieler, die dann auch noch tatsächlich meinen PvP zu spielen, wo sie mit Tunnelblick alle CC und Schadensfähigkeiten auf ein Ziel ballern können, sind im open PvP genau die Opfer die man braucht um PvP Punkte zu grinden.


----------



## Stancer (6. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Ich denke das läuft ganz gut! 7 Pralle deutsche Server noch im ersten Monat spricht schon für sich. Erfolgreich ist Aion also jetzt schon.
> Wer hat eigentlich dieses Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt es gäbe keine GMs und keinen Support? Ist eigentlich beides vorhanden, vorallem die ingame Umfragen sind die genialste Lösung für Spielereinbindung!



Es gibt sie schon, nur arbeiten die am WE z.b. nur von 8 Uhr bis 17 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehe ich nicht so tragisch, denn vieles kann man selber lösen oder sind kaum Weltbewegend aber es kann ja durchaus mal vorkommen, das man ein ernstes Problem hat. 99% der Nutzeranfragen sind eh totaler Müll. Nen GM hat doch mal nen Interview gegeben und gesagt es sei der undankbarste Job den es gibt. Die meisten Anfragen entstehen aus Frust oder Faulheit und die GMs werden für Fehler im Spiel verantwortlich gemacht und werden als Zielscheibe genutzt !


----------



## Snowhawk (6. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> 1v1 ist dümmliches Geprügel. Man kann daran erkennen welche Klasse gegen eine andere mehr Möglichkeiten hat und das wars dann auch. Aber solche 1v1 Spieler, die dann auch noch tatsächlich meinen PvP zu spielen, wo sie mit Tunnelblick alle CC und Schadensfähigkeiten auf ein Ziel ballern können, sind im open PvP genau die Opfer die man braucht um PvP Punkte zu grinden.



erinnert mich an die berühmten Duelle in WOW wo man ja keine Heiltränke oder Ingeneurszeugs tragen dürfe, der Gegner aber seine selbst geschmiedete Waffe verwenden durfte, blenden des Schurken auch unfair sein blablubbblablubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (6. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> 1v1 ist dümmliches Geprügel. Man kann daran erkennen welche Klasse gegen eine andere mehr Möglichkeiten hat und das wars dann auch. Aber solche 1v1 Spieler, die dann auch noch tatsächlich meinen PvP zu spielen, wo sie mit Tunnelblick alle CC und Schadensfähigkeiten auf ein Ziel ballern können, sind im open PvP genau die Opfer die man braucht um PvP Punkte zu grinden.



erinnert mich an die berühmten Duelle in WOW wo man ja keine Heiltränke oder Ingenieurszeugs tragen dürfe, der Gegner aber seine selbst geschmiedete Waffe verwenden durfte, blenden des Schurken auch unfair sein blablubbblablubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1vs1 is immer Witzig *lach*

1vs1 ist sicher nicht das wahre PVP... wie oben erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann dem nur zustimmen. Das ist das "Egopvp" wo man nicht in der Lage ist, mit anderen zu interagieren und sich meistens auf die Klasse stürzt, die eh keine Chance hat... kaum sinds mehr als eins, muss man sich ja noch umschauen und was überlegen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xillox (6. Oktober 2009)

Echt super Spiel, auf sowas habe ich lange gewartet. Ich blicke positiv in die Zukunft von Aion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist Gruppen PvP die Königsklasse im PvP. Im 1vs1 kommts nur auf Individualleistung an, in der Gruppe braucht man dazu noch Teamplay.



wobei die grp nich zu groß sein sollte bei 100vs100 zählt dann in erster linie das gear und wer mehr oder weniger afkler dabei hat^^


----------



## Norjena (6. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> wobei die grp nich zu groß sein sollte bei 100vs100 zählt dann in erster linie das gear und wer mehr oder weniger afkler dabei hat^^



Jein, Ausrüstung zählt eher in kleineren Gruppen, da bei so einer großen die Chancen gut stehen das auf beiden Seiten ca gleich gut und schlecht ausgerüstete sind.


----------



## Geige (6. Oktober 2009)

Um mal meinen Meinung ind en Topf zu werfen:
Das wohl anspruchsvollste PvP ist 20 gegen 20!
Dort sind es noch nicht so viele Spieler, dass es unkoordinierbar ist
aber schon viel Genug, dass der Leite richtige Taktiken anwenden kann und sollte um zum Erfolg
zu kommen und trotzdem zählt bei dieser Masse noch jeder einzelne Mann.
20 vs 20 <3


----------



## Zandy (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde auch das Aion gut gelungen ist.

Das einzige was mich Tierisch stört ist:

- Das es keine Mounts gibt die Wege sind manchmal lange und die gebiete sind manchmal groß.
- das mit dem Chat, das manche Tausend mal fragen wo was ist, obwohl es zig Leute dauernd Posten. 
- Goldspammer
- Die Sterbekosten sind viel zu Hoch. (entweder senken oder besser das die Gegner mehr graue Items dropen)
- Im Forum tausende gleich einträge gibt und das es kein Communititeam gibt das mal was kommentiert (keine Ahnung was Amboss so treibt aber im Forum ist der so gut wie nie)
- Unpassente Spieler Namen (Colaflasche,Kopfschmerzen,.......)
- Das der Zauberer dauernd Stirbt, man kan kaum HP regenerieren (Food gibts keine)


----------



## evalux (6. Oktober 2009)

Zandy schrieb:


> - das mit dem Chat, das manche Tausend mal fragen wo was ist, obwohl es zig Leute dauernd Posten.



Es gibt aber inzwischen bestimmt auf jedem Server eine Legion namens "Wo ist Tutty". Hat auch was.



> - Das der Zauberer dauernd Stirbt, man kan kaum HP regenerieren (Food gibts keine)



Also mein Zauberer kratzt so gut wie nie ab, dafüre muss mein Templer immer dran glauben, wenn er an den falschen gerät oder wen addet. Und statt Food gibts die nette Komma-Taste. Is doch viel billiger.


----------



## teroa (6. Oktober 2009)

Zandy schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das Aion gut gelungen ist.
> 
> Das einzige was mich Tierisch stört ist:
> 
> ...




1.jup das kann schon tierisch nerven

2.jup obwohl sowas wie diese quetshelper schon im spiel drin ist

3.jo und wenn ich mir so die asia version anschaue wird sich das wohl nicht groß ändern

4.jo das ist richtig schön teuer was ich da schon gelassen habe meine fresse ,ist aber komischerwese so gut wie standart in asiatischen mmorpgs

5. jup wobei deine namen da noch harmlos sind gibt noch schlimmere...


----------



## Schmokk (6. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> 1on1 gibts nich mal in WoW. Solltst du als Oberroxxor2kArenakiddie eigentlich wissen.



duell ftw? ... erste denken dann posten. danke.


----------



## Schmokk (6. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> 1v1 ist dümmliches Geprügel. Man kann daran erkennen welche Klasse gegen eine andere mehr Möglichkeiten hat und das wars dann auch. Aber solche 1v1 Spieler, die dann auch noch tatsächlich meinen PvP zu spielen, wo sie mit Tunnelblick alle CC und Schadensfähigkeiten auf ein Ziel ballern können, sind im open PvP genau die Opfer die man braucht um PvP Punkte zu grinden.



also ich finds erbärmlich mit 5vs1 zu kloppen und sich danach dann toll zu fühlen. ganz ehrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. Oktober 2009)

Schmokk schrieb:


> also ich finds erbärmlich mit 5vs1 zu kloppen und sich danach dann toll zu fühlen. ganz ehrlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er erwähnt mit keinem Wort das zergen in Überzahl, erst lesen, dann denken, dann etwas schreiben.


----------



## evalux (6. Oktober 2009)

Schmokk schrieb:


> duell ftw? ... erste denken dann posten. danke.


Ja klar, du hast deine 2k-Arenawertung in WoW mit 1v1-Duellen gemacht, sicher....ganz bestimmt......

Bisher bestätigst du jedenfalls alle Vorurteile gegenüber PVP-Freaks.


----------



## Randor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

Zandy schrieb:


> - Die Sterbekosten sind viel zu Hoch. (entweder senken oder besser das die Gegner mehr graue Items dropen)



Also die Sterbekosten sollen dich abschrecken dasss du nicht ständig als gerupftes Huhn am Boden liegst. Kann ja nicht sinn der Sache sein. (Im PvP is es was anderes und kostet ja auch nix)
Es gibt Spiele bei dem einmal tot auch immer tot bedeutet (Nein nicht nur Singleplayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und die ep kannste auch zu 90% wiederherstellen....wär doch was wenn man die ep nicht mehr zurück bekommt die man verliert und auch noch eine lvl Stufe verlieren könnte. (Mich würds interessieren wo dann das Gros der Masse nach 6 Monaten mit ihrer Stufe wären....schätzungsweise 30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also Augen auf beim Gegnerpull und es läuft alles wesentlich besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Schmokk schrieb:


> also ich finds erbärmlich mit 5vs1 zu kloppen und sich danach dann toll zu fühlen. ganz ehrlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gratulation zum nicht verstehen eines einfachen Posts.


----------

